

David’s Health Tech Weekly: No. 16 - 20Signals
http://lab.hemavu.com/2014/07/13/davids-health-tech-newsletter-no-16/

======
fasteo
It´s great to see a direct to consumer lab service in Europe. Congrats.

I haven´t seen info on how are you measuring magnesium levels, or more
specifically, why do you think that your chosen method is the right one ?

